# Abbey fell from 15' onto her tail, broken shell, possible internal bleeding, need help



## JonB (May 10, 2015)

Abbey is our lovely tortoise, about 3 pounds, not sure what kind --probably some sort of desert tortoise, she was given to us recently and they didn't know what kind she was either.

To keep her away from our boisterous and chew-everything-including-rocks/birds/rats/frogs/hamsters 70 pound Labrador, we kept her on our large outside balcony. The balcony is about 15' above a concrete driveway. For some reason she decided to climb up steps, wedge herself between a big box and a pillar to position herself sideways (2 feet touching the ground and 2 feet in the air) to push between the pillars of the rail. We thought, "No way she is getting out of there". Not sure what she thought maybe, "I'm Spiderman AND Superman!".

She had been missing for a day until we figured out how she got out (a broken jar the only evidence) and then tracked down her whereabouts (opposite side of the yard). We thought it was bad when we saw the broken bits and blood in the shell on her tail. Then when I took her to the "vet" I noticed the blood coming from her mouth. We are also in Cambodia which doesn't help because the vet has no clue but suggested giving her antibiotics (enrobioflox) for 3 days. I am ok with giving antibiotics but want to ensure they are the right kind and the right dosage. Unfortunately there is not much in English on enrobioflox and no one here who is likely to know about tortoises, except for dinner recipes.

So I am not sure where to turn. Can anyone help?


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2015)

I only read your title, because, no details would change my answer. Okay, I just changed my answer, becuase you did see a vet. I would think the shell should be closed up. However, I don't really know. Maybe @Yvonne G can help you, she has rehabbed many. Good luck.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (May 10, 2015)

Yes you can get help here. wonderful people here. its early but there are professionals that will come on and help. Yvonne is wonderful lady.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2015)

Hi, Jon, and welcome to the Forum!

I'm not sure, but I think your tortoise is an elongated tortoise (Indotestudo elongata). Just finish the complete regimen of antibiotics. The tortoise will more than likely be able to recover from this accident.

We'll send a shout-out to @tortadise and @Will . They will be able to tell us for sure what species Abbey is.


----------



## leigti (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear about this accident. I'm glad she didn't land on her head. You can put a little bit of Neosporin or anti-bacteria cream on it if they have it over there. It is amazing what tortoises can survive. I will be interested to hear what type of tortoise you have. Once somebody here tells you the correct species check out the species specific section for information on how to care for them.


----------



## Gillian M (May 10, 2015)

Hi and very sorry to have just read about that horrible  accident. I sincerely hope to hear that your cute little tort is better *soon*. You'll certainly get the help you need here. Please keep us updated.

And a very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## tortadise (May 10, 2015)

Yep definitely an elongated. Those general antibiotics are just fine, I'd make sure to keep the broken area cleaned and place some petroleum antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 10, 2015)

Elongated , YES. If vets had perfect knowledge it would be to have onboard this http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.html resource. All drug and drug use doses etc are in it. The only thing more would be to get an xray, but then what to do with the information it provides? 

I think keep it clean, use the topical antibiotics, and hope for the best. You might look up some of the big NGOs there, like Fauna and Flora International, WCS, Birdlife International, etc. sometimes their field people have good established contact with wildlife vets in country. That's a bit of a long shot, but maybe a good resource.


----------



## JonB (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. 

I put neosporin on the broken bits of her shell. 

But based on the experience with the local vet I am very concerned that Abbey will be worse off by being injected with antibiotics by someone who has no clue as to dosage nor where to stick the needle. The vet was very unconvincing with her treatment last time and she said she had never treated a tortoise before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 11, 2015)

Wishing all the very best to you and your elongated, Jon.
Welcome to Tortoise Forum and hoping for a happy ending.
Tortoises are extremely resilient creatures, so I'm hopeful .


----------



## mrscruffy (May 11, 2015)

Hi, I live (most of the time) further upstream on the big river from you and Abbey. Its hard to find a vet who is knowledgeable about tortoises in the region.

Is she eating and drinking? If she is, that is a good sign. Even though I think these torts have super immune systems, I would be trying to keep her environment sterile and let her shell naturally heal. I have seen stuff about vets using silicone, but I recently acquired an elongated who has signs of serious shell damage earlier in her life which has healed over. I might do a write up on her soon and post it to the elongated section.
Is she still bleeding?

Hope your tort heals.
MrScruffy


----------



## JonB (May 12, 2015)

Hi All- Things seemed to be going ok for the past couple of days. She ate a little papaya and was moving around. We have been cleaning her would with saline water and putting neosporin on it daily. 

But today her tail wound looks much worse than before and she hasn't moved for at least 12 hours. I am now thinking the antibiotics are looking like a better option even though I don't trust the vet. But what else can we do? Abbey is my 11 year old daughter's so this is even worse than if she were mine! 

Please help if you know what to do. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

I think you have to go with the antibiotics now.
If you can't find a decent alternative herp vet in your area, you'll have to go with this one.


----------



## leigti (May 12, 2015)

I agree, it is probably time to do the antibiotics. Did the vet clean the wound out really well for you?


----------



## Robertchrisroph (May 12, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

Man, it's still bleeding??? Any way you can wrap it up?


----------



## JonB (May 12, 2015)

Quick update: When we cleaned her up and put neosporin on again today we noticed that the bleeding was coming from her broken shell. As far as we can tell it is not from internal bleeding. Is this normal for broken shells?

The bleeding had stopped for a day but overnight it came out like in the picture. When we cleaned her it wasn't coming out at all, but maybe it is coming out thick and slowly.I can cover it with a bandage and I guess that would help keep stuff out of it so will try that. Thanks.


----------



## tortdad (May 12, 2015)

Her shell is bone so yes it's going to bleed. Can you wrap it up


----------



## JonB (May 12, 2015)

leigti said:


> I agree, it is probably time to do the antibiotics. Did the vet clean the wound out really well for you?


The vet just poked and prodded. It was distressing Abbey and the vet had no clue so I chose to leave. Please do not think of a highly educated & experienced vet like in the US, picture more of a high school trainee. We clean her pretty well everyday.


----------



## mrscruffy (May 13, 2015)

JonB said:


> The vet just poked and prodded. It was distressing Abbey and the vet had no clue so I chose to leave. Please do not think of a highly educated & experienced vet like in the US, picture more of a high school trainee. We clean her pretty well everyday.



I understand totally what you mean, the reality of seeing experts who have been molded by a professional milieu which has developed over centuries in conjunction with universal education in the west, starkly contrast with the realities of country where the profession is in its infancy. Hopefully your experience can motivate the vet to obtain a better understanding of herps.

Seeing blood is distressing and think its important to keep food available and avoid handling her, lest you compound her physical trauma.


----------



## mrscruffy (May 13, 2015)

This is my second elongated which i acquired after a friend bought her from a rural village market a few months ago.
She is doing really well, but she has had a hard life. You can see the shell trauma and where it has healed.


----------



## shrrywood (Jul 9, 2015)

Another thought would be to locate an expert vet here in the US or elsewhere that can provide guidance to the less experienced vet and communicate through a translator via phone. Medical translation services are available in any language. I use them with my profession on a daily basis. You would have to pay the expert a consult fee which would add to your costs but having an expert to advise the vet service you have available would be well worth it. I know I am late to respond but new to forum and reading some older issues. I hope things have improved for your little one.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd suggest your taking that poor little thing to a vet asap. Good luck.


----------

